# Halo dose and length of cycle?



## John Connor (Jun 8, 2011)

How do you guys like to run Halo? I have run a lot of different steroids but never Halo. I have 100 10mg tabs from British Dragon. I'm using Cypionate at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2011)

Check out Heavyiron's Halo thread.  Tells you all you need to know.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 9, 2011)

100 tabs is not a lot but you make a good five weeks out of it.  I'd take 2 tabs (20mg) on non-gym days and 3 tabs (30mg) on workout days.  If you have a reasonalbe w/o schedule that consists of weight training 4 days a week, for example, that is 12 tabs total on workout days and 6 tabs on the non-w/o days for one week.  18 tabs for one week.  100/18 = 5.5 weeks.  Prepare for viscious workouts in which you feel as if piss and vinegar is running through your veins!!  Good stuff for sure.


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Jun 9, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Prepare for viscious workouts in which you feel as if piss and vinegar is running through your veins!! Good stuff for sure.


 
I WAAANNTTTT THAT. But seriously Halo is good shit. 100 tabs is alright if you are only a couple cycles deep. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## John Connor (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I will just run 30mg Halo for 33 days. Should be a decent way to measure its effects. I guess I can switch to another oral if needed afterwards.


----------



## JOHNappel (Jun 2, 2012)

I just got a bottle of halo extreme and a bottle of cyanostane rx. Im gonna take organ shield along with them. two of each daily and wondering what you guys have to say about that?


----------



## overburdened (Jun 2, 2012)

John Connor said:


> I think I will just run 30mg Halo for 33 days. Should be a decent way to measure its effects. I guess I can switch to another oral if needed afterwards.



have some serious liver support!!!!  I've had halo jack my enzymes way up!  but, damn! I love the stuff!!!!!


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 2, 2012)

Ya fucked my shit up. Never touching it again.... Maybe but it's intense!! Def know why power lifters take it


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

I am gonna take it the last week of my prep at 30mg a day for 7 days just to assure I am as hard as a rock


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

Lmao, do you guys even know who you are offering aas advice to?


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

John Connor said:


> How do you guys like to run Halo? I have run a lot of different steroids but never Halo. I have 100 10mg tabs from British Dragon. I'm using Cypionate at the moment.
> 
> Thanks





MDR said:


> Check out Heavyiron's Halo thread.  Tells you all you need to know.



^^^


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lmao.


good one vibe.didn't even notice the user name.


----------

